# Moka pot - I've cracked it!!



## aka_pseudonym (Aug 1, 2016)

I've been experimenting with a Moka pot and have posted for advice. I've also followed some red herrings such as the brew time, although I do think care in filling the basket is needed as that's what determines the pressure.

But I have now cracked it - I can make a brew which is identical to those I quaffed in southern Italy a couple of months ago. And with repeatability. So this is for anyone else who doesn't feel they have yet managed a fine brew with their Moka pot.

The credit however is entirely here:

http://www.illy.com/wps/wcm/connect/en/coffee/how-prepare-moka-coffee

At 2:18 the lovely barista Valentina says "We'll have about 30% less coffee by doing this, but it's worth it." Almost a throw away line, you'll miss it if you blink, but that's the secret!!!! The pot comes off the heat when only about 50% is brewed which will go up to 70% before it loses pressure. Interestingly on my Bialetti 6-cup 70% is precisely where the 'V' of the spout begins inside - maybe Alfonso Bialetti designed it that way as a marker - if so grazie. The only downside is that I'll now have to buy a 9-cup to make the equivalent of 6 cups. (Might have to buy some thin walled cups too.)

But the result really is a totally different drink. Try it. Bellissimo e meraviglioso.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have used the method of killing the brew as it hits the base of the spout on the aluminimum pots. I don't take it off the heat early though, I quench the base in cold water when it hits target.

Glad you're getting good brews 

Careful, be sure to judge the number of "cups" by the weight of the coffee dose, rather than the liquid produced, otherwise it's easy to over-caffeinate with doses over 20g per person/cup. If you're hitting a good flavour, you can top up with hot water for a bigger drink.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I will need to watch that link when I get a moment.

I've had mixed success so far. Some very good and some not so. Still experimenting but want to be getting it right. I'm using two different types of Moka Pot (one for home and a different one for work) with different quality so maybe this doesn't help with consistency.

Glad you've got there. Inspires me to keep trying n


----------



## windhoek (Aug 23, 2016)

I'll try the heat-kill technique tomorrow... if I remember. I've been meaning to try adding a dash of sugar on top of the coffee (it was recommended by someone), but two days have assed and I've yet to try it


----------



## windhoek (Aug 23, 2016)

I remembered to take my moka off the heat just after it reached the V spout and although I thought it tasted a little bit better as I drank it, the aftertaste was off the charts! I normally use a 3 cup, but because a fair amount is wasted with this technique, I'll need to start using my 6 cup so I can end up with my usual amount... but with the new, improved flavour


----------



## Kahweol (Apr 26, 2016)

What sort of grind are you using? I'm experimenting with my bialetti brikka (with pressure valve) and find I actually need to grind fairly close to espresso to slow down the extraction slightly. It is a fine balance however! This is contrary to the general view that moka pots require much coarser grinds than espresso.


----------



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

how much coffee do you use in a bialetta 6 cup in grams?


----------



## Cirya (Jan 2, 2016)

Around 32g here +-1g. I usually grind 33 grams and just fill the basket and try to distribute evenly. Probably 1-2g go to waste on average.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

After a few weeks trying to get the best out of my 3 and 6 cup Moka pots I find this procedure works for me;

1. Use a grind slightly coarser than espresso. (2 numbers back on the mignon)... around 28g for the 6 cup 16g for the 3 cup

2. Light tap to properly seat the grinds in the basket.

3. Level with back of a knife.

4. Just boiled water in the chamber, use smallest hob ring on full

5. Coffee should come through thick and black. I turn heat down slightly when coffee start to come through

6. Take off heat before it starts bubbling. This ends a few mm below spout V.

I share this between 2 mugs and top with water +milk for the mrs... love the Moka!


----------



## kingdean (Nov 27, 2016)

I usually wrap it in a towel after I take if off the heat otherwise I find the amount of water that comes through is severely reduced. Is this typical?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

kingdean said:


> I usually wrap it in a towel after I take if off the heat otherwise I find the amount of water that comes through is severely reduced. Is this typical?


When you take it off the heat you kill the motor that provides pressure to force the water up the centre pipe. Either find a reference on the pot to kill at a consistent volume (bottom, inside edge of the spout on a Bialetti ally pot?), or kill the brew straight away you see the first puffs of steam (best to dip the base in water or a cold wet towel).

You probably don't want all the possible liquid to come through as this will require a fair bit of steam being forced through the grounds. It's best to settle for the amount that tastes good, then dilute in the cup after brewing to increase the volume.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

As its been mentioned already, the easiest way to stop the brew straight away is to dip the base in cold water, or simply put it under a stream of cold tap water for a second or two. Also remember to fill the base with boiled water, it reduces the time to brew and the coffee - hot metal contact to a minimum.

T.


----------

